# Expired Visa Immigration inspectorate 😔



## TBbekker (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi all. I found out today that my trp expired on Sept 30th. I was under the impression that the date had been extended till 31st dec but apparently only for asylum seekers. So now I have to go to the immigration inspectorate and ask not to be declared undesirable and to be allowed to apply for my extension. Does anyone have any experience of this, and if in cape town where is the best branch to go to. I don't want to be deported, I have 3 children and a husband here.


----------

